# bye-bye fender gap



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, I checked out your domain and was wondering where did you get those halo projectors?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Island^View said:


> *Hey, I checked out your domain and was wondering where did you get those halo projectors? *


 eBay


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

coilovers???? if so, which ones???


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ground Control.....


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

whats the drop, like 2 inches?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *whats the drop, like 2 inches? *


 Right


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

can GC coilovers be set at stock height if you wanted?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What are you running for spring rates and shocks/struts?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *What are you running for spring rates and shocks/struts? *


 KYB-AGX....spring rates 300lb frt.....200lb rear


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> can GC coilovers be set at stock height if you wanted?


Yup. As a matter of fact, because they are stiffer you can go higher than stock height.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


>



what bumpers and sides(SE-L?) do you have on there? I like the more squared bumpers compared to the bubbly stock ones.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Xtreme front, se-l sides and stillen apron rear


----------

